# Chicago CP8210



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Has any body got one of these that can share their experience with using it please ?

I trying to weigh up whether it is worth the extra cash over the Kestral Sim 180 , any advise welcomed :thumb:

Cheers
John


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

i have been using one this week, as i was at my uncles workshop. it is the first and only rotary i have used, so i cant compare it to another rotary, just a g220. but it was very easy to use, very light and quiet, and didnt vibrate alot, compared to the g220 anyway.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

skylinescotty said:


> i have been using one this week, as i was at my uncles workshop. it is the first and only rotary i have used, so i cant compare it to another rotary, just a g220. but it was very easy to use, very light and quiet, and didnt vibrate alot, compared to the g220 anyway.
> 
> HTH :thumb:


Thanks m8

Anymore info compared to the Kestral Sim180

John:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Milwaukee AP12QE is the same unit, different colour, cheaper, and removeable power cord shareable with other Milwaukee power tools.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe as pjs above said it is the same as the Milwaukee AP12QE, which I also own and can definately say that these are brilliant machines, Im sure the chicago is the same, definately think about the Milwaukee as it is cheaper.:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i have one, nice and light [they are made by milwaukee] and a joy to use.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

I've read a few people complaining about over-heating issues with the Milwaukee , is this just when used for extra long periods or just how some people techniques arent suited to them using such a tool ?

John:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

JMB said:


> I've read a few people complaining about over-heating issues with the Milwaukee , is this just when used for extra long periods or just how some people techniques arent suited to them using such a tool ?
> 
> John:thumb:


Hi. my milwaukee over heated the 1st time I used it, but that was on a 57seater coach! After that it has never done it again, quite a few of the "pro's" on here use them aswell day in day out and really rate them.:thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Deanvtec said:


> Hi. my milwaukee over heated the 1st time I used it, but that was on a 57seater coach! After that it has never done it again, quite a few of the "pro's" on here use them aswell day in day out and really rate them.:thumb:


Have you any experience of the Kestral Sim 180 ?

Cheers
John:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

With a decent backing plate, the Kestrel is a great machine. It's obviously a bit heavier than the CP or Milwaukee machines, but if you're only doing a couple of cars per year, then it's fine.

Just make sure you get a decent backing plate like the 3M one, or maybe the new Gloss It ones.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

you do feel the heat coming thru the top of the casing, i put this down to the compact size of the machine, you can use the machine without the end cap to increase airflow but then you lose a hand grip.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Not much use to you i know, but i just received my Chicago on Monday and haven't had a chance to use it yet... Seems a very well put together machine, comes in at 2.1kg, and feels well balanced. As soon a s i get a chance to use it i will let you know how i get on.

OP


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It is better built and lighter than the Kestrel. A superb machine, the CP8210. If you can afford it or do a lot of machine polishing, I'd definitely pay the extra for it.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Im very interested in your views too. Wonder whats the best place to order either of the machines and is Kestrel with lake country back any better? sorry for hijack.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a milwaukee as my main machine. they are very good and the same as the CP, but can overheat on a hot day when used at minimum speed for a long time. There are ways around it, but it can be a real pain.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Pad/polish choice also has a bearing on the temps the machine reaches... using 3M foam waffles and Fast Cut Plus it was toasting. Using a wool pad with Menz IP 3.02 it was cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Pad/polish choice also has a bearing on the temps the machine reaches... using 3M foam waffles and Fast Cut Plus it was toasting. Using a wool pad with Menz IP 3.02 it was cool as a cucumber.


I've found a very similar situation with our Milwaukees. Fast Cut Plus is my compound of choice, but I find the machine runs much cooler when using it via a 3M superbuff wool pad, than it does on their green foam pads.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting stuff, Paintguy... I also find the pad and Fast Cut Plus combo a bit 'grabbier' on the paint. I like the combo but may revert back to wool pad and Menz 3.02 for a bit of old school action and check I'm not dreaming these things


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paintguy said:


> I've found a very similar situation with our Milwaukees. Fast Cut Plus is my compound of choice, but I find the machine runs much cooler when using it via a 3M superbuff wool pad, than it does on their green foam pads.


A thought......wool pads are generally much larger in diameter than the average foam and generate alot more surrounding air flow to keep the machine cooler.

Also pressure applied has a bearing on the heat the motor will aachieve during the working process.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

JMB said:


> Has any body got one of these that can share their experience with using it please ?
> 
> I trying to weigh up whether it is worth the extra cash over the Kestral Sim 180 , any advise welcomed :thumb:
> 
> ...


I have one and have been using it for over 3 years now with no problems...replaced the brushes for the first time a couple of weeks ago...excellent machine that i wouldnt be without....well worth the extra money if you use it alot


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> Interesting stuff, Paintguy... I also find the pad and Fast Cut Plus combo a bit 'grabbier' on the paint. I like the combo but may revert back to wool pad and Menz 3.02 for a bit of old school action and check I'm not dreaming these things


Well we're both having the same dream if you are 

Yes K-K, I see what you're saying. The wool pad I'm using is an 8 incher, and definitely requires less pressure to get the job done.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

PJS said:


> Milwaukee AP12QE is the same unit, different colour, cheaper, and removeable power cord shareable with other Milwaukee power tools.


 Also, I think I'm right in saying there's soft-start on the Milwaukee and a good backing plate - these aren't included on the Chicago.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Soft start is for wimps  Never seen the point of it - is it meant to reduce swirls? Stop you flying across the room? I mean, what does soft start actually do?

The CP backing plate is OK but not a 3M foam enhanced jobby, granted. But a lot of seasoned pros won't use sandwich backing plates as you can put more pressure on without them and the pros keep their pads flatter naturally.

Milwaukee is better value for money normally. Just a different colour and there can be electrical issues with the removable cord. But that cord could be a benefit in itself.

Both machines are awesome.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Also, I think I'm right in saying there's soft-start on the Milwaukee and a good backing plate - these aren't included on the Chicago.


That is correct, although ive never needed a soft start and think that option is more appreciated by someone who is in the early days of becoming acquainted with control of a rotary...so yes, a benefit in that instance if its a first machine. As for the backing plate....i just ditch them anyway and put on the 3M one automatically...no contest really:buffer:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

thanks for all the info in this thread, very useful


----------

